# Mid layers with hoods? Fleece vs synth/down. Salomon soulquest



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi guys. 
Looking for a decent midlayer to go between my fleece baselayer and shell jacket. 

Currently it's:
Patagonia r2 vs arcteryx atom (? LT vs AR) vs salomon soulquest insulated. 

1) do hoods end up being a PITA worn under another jacket? Would rather have a hood as looks better and wearable without shell. 
2) are synthetic insulators/down a good choice of mid or should I go for fleece such as the patagonia r2
3) anyone have any opinions on the salomon soulquest mid, is kind of aimed at skiers. 
http://www.salomon.com/uk/product/soulquest-bc-insulated-midlayer-m.html

Thanks!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought the R1 hoody for this season and have worn it almost every day. Best piece I ever owned hands down. I have been running 150wt. Short and long sleeve wool shirts under it with just a shell and am so stoked. Whether I'm wearing the hood or not it's not a pain. Note the hood is fitted so it wears more like a beanie. Good great under the helmet in cold days.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Pull the hood out of the jacket. :facepalm3:


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Pull the hood out of the jacket. :facepalm3:


I'm actually having the same issue... it bunches up around the other hood, not such as easy fix.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Pull the hood out of the jacket. :facepalm3:


^This. I sometimes wear a mid layer with a hood as well. Great on cold days to prevent neck drafts but kinda can feel like a Michelin man trying to turn your head. Sucks on a warm day where too much around my neck makes me feel super heated.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> I'm actually having the same issue... it bunches up around the other hood, not such as easy fix.


Really? I wear a hoodie under my hooded shell every day. Put the hood on the sweatshirt up, then put on your shell. Put the shell hood up, then pull them both down together.:dunno:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Really? I wear a hoodie under my hooded shell every day. Put the hood on the sweatshirt up, then put on your shell. Put the shell hood up, then pull them both down together.:dunno:


This. So obvious I cannot believe it needed saying?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Really? I wear a hoodie under my hooded shell every day. Put the hood on the sweatshirt up, then put on your shell. Put the shell hood up, then pull them both down together.:dunno:


What about your helmet yo? Your the head banger!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> What about your helmet yo? Your the head banger!


Well, that goes on last. My shell hood can go over my helmet, but unless it's about -100 i doubt I'll need to ever do that. :eyetwitch2:


----------

